# First Time Parents Feeding Chick Millet



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a 2 day old cockatiel chick whose parents are first timers. I got a good look at the chick today while the parents were feeding, and noticed that his crop is VERY full and it appears to be full of undigested millet seeds. 

Are my bird parents feeding the chick too much seed? They refuse to eat any of the stuff I have made/offered them as far as soft food. Do I need to take actions to help the chick out, or will it be okay?

This is my first time to, and I want to be sure I'm helping if I should, and staying out of their business if I shouldn't. Thanks!!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Dry seeds don't have all the nutrition necessary for growing a big and healthy cockatiel. Try sprouting the seeds, seed junkies take fairly well to that. You could also try nutriberries, they look like seeds but have the nutrition of pellets. If they won't eat them as balls, trying smashing them up. Have you tried toasted whole wheat or multi-grain bread? My birds love bread when breeding. Hopefully they'll take to eating those things. That would provide a higher amount of nutrition for the little babies. 

You may want to watch out for signs of dehydration as well as yeast problems, which results in stunted babies. Here's 2 helpful links:

http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/assist-feeding-chicks.html

http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/yeast-problems-with-babies.html


First time parents sometimes don't do the best jobs, so just be careful about that. They're learning how to be moms and dads right now. 

Good luck with your birds!


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestions! I will try the bread in there and see if they take to it. I have nutriberries and they have never eaten them well before, but I'll give it another go.

Thanks again!


----------

